# Rick Hinderer XM-18



## PkdMslf (Apr 29, 2008)

All right! Another excellent acquisition. Rick Hinderer large 3 1/2 inch XM-18 with Blue G-10 scale. This one will go with the small 3 inch Orange XM-18 I have. This will probably be my last custom purchase. This is getting out of hand for me. I'm still kicking around the idea of actually using this one too. 

I also built a new photo/light tent setup to hopefully take some better pics.


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## fnmag (Apr 29, 2008)

Congratulations on a work of art. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 30, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


>


+1 Blue G10....

Mayo


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 30, 2008)

so you dont need you orange xm-18 now right?..


----------



## texasflyfisher (Apr 30, 2008)

Bluetiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 30, 2008)

HA! I knew you'd put that here. You're following me, trying to get my to buy an XM-18. Well, I'm trying. 

(yes, I am the same person posting on all four forums.)


----------



## FrogmanM (May 1, 2008)

I cannot stop looking at this darn picture! I need some serious help!:laughing:

Mayo


----------



## HoopleHead (May 1, 2008)

my #1 knife of lust right now. i will have one someday! *really* want a black/black 3" flipper.


----------



## TKC (May 22, 2008)

*Congrats on the great score!! :twothumbs:twothumbs

My 3 1/2 inch XM-18 IS also blue. I love that color.*


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2008)

My new Gen3 orange XM-18 flipper just landed. Woohoo!!! 

It has a stonewashed Ti frame and bead blasted blade. I've never seen this combo on a Gen3 before.


----------



## TKC (Jun 16, 2008)

*My all titanium 3 inch XM-18 arrived today!!*


----------



## greenLED (Jun 16, 2008)

TKC said:


> *My all titanium 3 inch XM-18 arrived today!!*


:kewlpics: :nana:


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 16, 2008)

I am jelous, now that I own a Strider SNG and a Sebenza this guy is next on my want list, lol....Congrats on your new knife!!!!!!


----------



## TKC (Jun 17, 2008)

*Here are pix of my Ti, 2 tone & 3 inch flipper bladed XM-18. This is my dream XM-18! Thanks for looking!*


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 17, 2008)

awesome. well, if thats your dream knife and your other XM-18s are nightmares, PM me


----------



## Chronos (Jun 17, 2008)

Mind if I put these here too? (Also on Lights and Blades thread...)


----------



## TKC (Jun 17, 2008)

*That is one cool orange XM-18!! How sweet that is!! CONGRATS!!*


----------



## photorob (Jun 25, 2008)

Hopefully there will be an xm-18 in my collection one day. I was also wondering were you got that bungie lanyard with the mcgizmo clips on it. I notice that Tadgear also uses them in some of there photographs for thier bdu's.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 28, 2008)

photorob said:


> Hopefully there will be an xm-18 in my collection one day. I was also wondering were you got that bungie lanyard with the mcgizmo clips on it. I notice that Tadgear also uses them in some of there photographs for thier bdu's.


It is a coil lanyard that our own greenLED made for me. I use it for clipping items to my pack when I'm in an environment where dropping a light may be an issue...


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is one awesome knife. Where can I find one and how much???



TKC said:


> *Here are pix of my Ti, 2 tone & 3 inch flipper bladed XM-18. This is my dream XM-18! Thanks for looking!*


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 7, 2008)

Chronos, you showoff (I'm definately saying that wherever I go now...I need more gear)!!!! LOL, nice Hinderer...


----------



## TKC (Jul 8, 2008)

tiktok 22 said:


> This is one awesome knife. Where can I find one and how much???


*There are only 2 all titanium XM-18's in existance. I have one, and a friend of mine has the other. Sorry to disappoint you!*


----------



## Chronos (Jul 8, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> Chronos, you showoff (I'm definately saying that wherever I go now...I need more gear)!!!! LOL, nice Hinderer...


:nana:


:devil:


TKC, I still cannot get enough of that all Ti XM-18 3". Wow. It is hard to capture the luster of that anodize! It is stunning.

I think this thread needs more XM-18s!:thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome  . It will be October, or later before the lot of us will be able to post our new XM-18 blades :sigh: .


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jul 8, 2008)

TKC said:


> *There are only 2 all titanium XM-18's in existance. I have one, and a friend of mine has the other. Sorry to disappoint you!*


OOOhhhhhh!!!!!:hairpull:


----------



## TKC (Jul 8, 2008)

*Here are my other 3 XM-18's.*


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 8, 2008)

Non flippers huh? I'm liking the 3 inch blade (I think its a 3 incher...):wave:

Mayo

(TKC, thx for posting pics of Hinderer's sweet creation!)


----------



## TKC (Jul 9, 2008)

FrogmanM said:


> Non flippers huh? I'm liking the 3 inch blade (I think its a 3 incher...):wave:
> 
> Mayo
> 
> (TKC, thx for posting pics of Hinderer's sweet creation!)


*My all titanium XM-18 IS a flipper. The 3 inchers are perfect for EDC!*


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 9, 2008)

TKC said:


> *There are only 2 all titanium XM-18's in existance. I have one, and a friend of mine has the other. Sorry to disappoint you!*



Actually, there's 4, if I remember an email from Rick himself. I spent a considerable amount of time looking for an all Ti version. I passed on yours. It was listed on the USN a couple months ago. The price was to high for my tastes.


----------



## fnmag (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## souptree (Jul 9, 2008)

bmstrong said:


> Actually, there's 4, if I remember an email from Rick himself. I spent a considerable amount of time looking for an all Ti version. I passed on yours. It was listed on the USN a couple months ago. The price was to high for my tastes.



Hope is alive!!!! :laughing:


----------



## TKC (Jul 9, 2008)

*I was told by someone I trust that only 2 were made. BUT, I just E-mail Rick and asked him. *


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 9, 2008)

Good. That will settle that. I might be misremembering but...

Nice knife though!


----------



## TKC (Jul 17, 2008)

bmstrong said:


> Actually, there's 4, if I remember an email from Rick himself. I spent a considerable amount of time looking for an all Ti version. I passed on yours. It was listed on the USN a couple months ago. The price was to high for my tastes.


*Nope, there were only 2 all titanium XM-18's ever made. I asked Rick recently. *


----------



## Chronos (Sep 29, 2008)

Another XM-18 acquisition (Gen III 3.5" stonewash blade and frame, black G10):


----------



## sledhead (Sep 29, 2008)

Chronos- Could you PLEASE bring this or any Hinderer to PF11? I'm on the waiting list but have not seen one in person yet! Thanks ahead of time. Beautiful knife by the way!


----------



## Chronos (Sep 29, 2008)

sledhead said:


> Chronos- Could you PLEASE bring this or any Hinderer to PF11? I'm on the waiting list but have not seen one in person yet! Thanks ahead of time.



Absolutely! I'll try to bring the orange Gen III flipper and the black Gen III non-flipper

:nana:


:devil:


----------



## Chronos (Sep 29, 2008)

Why not? A couple more pics of the two Gen IIIs:


----------



## EricMack (Sep 29, 2008)

And those are just Chronos' halloween carving XM-18's. Wait till he shows off the good ones.


----------

